# should i have a 15 or 20 amp for my gas furnace?



## f4urak (Oct 11, 2009)

should i have a 15 or 20 amp for my gas furnace?
It is a Goodman 69k btu, does not say in the manual or in the blower cover only thing it says is 115v with over current protection
Any help would be could thank you


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

15 amps on a furnace is usally sufficient, but go online and get a spec sheet for your model. Most times it will simply say 15 OR 20 amp dedicated circuit. If so 15 amps is fine.
Overcurrent protection simply means fuse or circuit breaker must be in place.


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

use a 20


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Most furance I ran into most case useally 15 amp delicated circuit { that mean no other circuit can share with the furance } but once a while 20 amp circuit if I know what type of furace set up it will be.

Best answer is check with the manufacter installment instruction or cut sheet it will have few good details you will need to know otherwise the HVAC contractor will tell ya.

For new installment in majtory of my time always delecated 20 amp circuit that way it will cover all the base unless you run into heat pump the bet is off.

Merci,Marc


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just make sure if you are changing from a 15 amp to a 20 amp circuit, that you have 12AWG wires going to the furnace. Otherwise, you are putting more current through the wires than they are designed to handle.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Question of 15 or 20a. protection on a burner*



GetYourShineBox said:


> use a 20


Not necessarily. All the control circuits, valves and damper/s combined draw relatively little power. It would work fine even on a circuit with other small loads. But a separate circuit is best. (No matter what):drinkon't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------



## f4urak (Oct 11, 2009)

I Found a spec sheet on it and it says 15 amp max.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

good to know and you can run with 14-2 with 15 amp breaker and you are good to go and you will have to add a disconnect switch { useally a simple toggle switch suit this requirement }

Merci,Marc


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

If it's a new circuit you have to put in, run 12/2 just in case later on you need a 20. But 14/2 is all you need for a 15 amp.


----------

